# Two Year Plan



## MnEHarrington (Jun 27, 2017)

Greetings one and all.

My wife and I are planing on permanently relocating to Mexico from Oregon in the USA. We are planning on doing this in 2 years. Is that a realistic timeline to get all the documentation handled, sell our house, get rid of unnecessary belongings etc? It is just the two of us, no kids. We have a dog, 2 cats and a Senegal parrot (the bird may or may not make the trip. She's old). Do we need to plan on a longer time frame? Can we do it sooner?:fingerscrossed:

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It is very difficult to import birds better check into it long before the trip.


----------



## MnEHarrington (Jun 27, 2017)

citlali said:


> It is very difficult to import birds better check into it long before the trip.


We were kind of planning on leaving her with a friend. She's 23 years old and has moved around a lot. We don't want to put her through another big move.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MnEHarrington said:


> Greetings one and all.
> 
> My wife and I are planing on permanently relocating to Mexico from Oregon in the USA. We are planning on doing this in 2 years. Is that a realistic timeline to get all the documentation handled, sell our house, get rid of unnecessary belongings etc? It is just the two of us, no kids. We have a dog, 2 cats and a Senegal parrot (the bird may or may not make the trip. She's old). Do we need to plan on a longer time frame? Can we do it sooner?:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


It sounds like plenty of time to me. The documentation can be a pain but it really doesn't take much time, months not years. Same for selling a house. It generally takes a lot longer to decide what you want to do than it does to do it, once you have made a decision.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> The documentation can be a pain but it really doesn't take much time, months not years.


Specifically, what documentation takes months?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

UrbanMan said:


> Specifically, what documentation takes months?


You submit an application for residency (temporary or permanent) to a consulate, they give you some paperwork, you enter Mexico. Then after finding a place to live, you go to the local immigration office and they issue you a visa. Each step is quick, but it will be a month or more from start to finish.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Birds can live a very long time in captivity so she may surprise you . If a friend can take her she may be better off staying behind as I have heard it was not easy to bring birds and then you cannot take them back to the US if you move back. I have friends wo had big birds and gave them to a friend as they were not able to bring them..
Follow the rules for Dogs and cats, that part is easy..


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I think two years should be plenty of time for you to do all you need to do.

I saw your list of 4 finalist cities in your post in the Introduction thread. Could I ask what put Leon on that list? We lived for 5 years in Guanajuato capital and needed to make trips to Leon regularly and we couldn't wait to get out of there each time. What is it that puts Leon on your list of finalists?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> I think two years should be plenty of time for you to do all you need to do.
> 
> I saw your list of 4 finalist cities in your post in the Introduction thread. Could I ask what put Leon on that list? We lived for 5 years in Guanajuato capital and needed to make trips to Leon regularly and we couldn't wait to get out of there each time. What is it that puts Leon on your list of finalists?


Maybe they're really into shoes.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Two years is plenty of time, I did all that in a year. Start with passports. Assuming you're US citizens, do you have passports and how much longer are they valid for? If you are going to need to get them for the first time or renew them, get that process going, it's slow, unless you pay extra money to rush it. But you have time, so start now and save the rush money.

After your passports are in order, you have time to schedule a vacation where you scope out a place and just look around and do some "lookie-lou" house hunting (pretending to be real customers when you actually are just checking out prices and seeing what you can get for how much)

Meet with a realtor, let them walk through your house and get a feeling for what kind of realtor they are. Whether you want to use them or not, get their list of fixups so you can plan. Interview a couple of prospective realtors and merge their fixup lists and throw out the silly ones. Some things are easiest to do all at once after you're out of the house, like painting, some repairs you can do one by one as you get ready. Gonna need a new roof? New gutters? Outside painting? These things have a "right" order to be done in. 

You've got time to subscribe to one of those yard services and pump the grass full of chemicals and get it really lush and green if you want to go that route. Or use less effective but more environmentally friendly lawn-drugs. It will pay back the investment unless you've been obsessive about your lawn care. You can get some pruning done in the right season and have time for it to grow back out and not look like you just whacked everything to sell the place.

Houses sell best in the sweet-spot selling periods for your area, ask the realtor about that, but it's generally May-August. If you aim for March 2019 you'll have time for some (inevitable) schedule slippage.

De-junking is the hardest slowest part.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> You submit an application for residency (temporary or permanent) to a consulate, they give you some paperwork, you enter Mexico.
> 
> Then after finding a place to live, you go to the local immigration office and they issue you a visa. Each step is quick, but it will be a month or more from start to finish.


I am planning to do exactly this. Questions:

1) I've read you have limited time between when you enter Mexico with a pre-approved TR, and when you need to go to the local immigration office. Like maybe 30 days? What if I don't find my place to live within the 30 days, ie. I am still living in a hotel. It will a hotel in Guadalajara, and my residence (for at least my first 4 months in MX) will be somewhere in Guad, so its not like where I ultimately end up will be far removed from the hotel.

2) I have been advised that the local immigration office within Mexico wants to see a copy of a lease, or property deed if you own property, as proof of the residential address you list when applying for a TR visa. What if I am living in an AirBnb (multi month commitment)? There won't be an actual lease, since its all internet-based. What will I be able to provide to my friends at Immigration to make them happy?

As always, thanks in advance.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

UrbanMan said:


> I am planning to do exactly this. Questions:
> 
> 1) I've read you have limited time between when you enter Mexico with a pre-approved TR, and when you need to go to the local immigration office. Like maybe 30 days? What if I don't find my place to live within the 30 days, ie. I am still living in a hotel. It will a hotel in Guadalajara, and my residence (for at least my first 4 months in MX) will be somewhere in Guad, so its not like where I ultimately end up will be far removed from the hotel.
> 
> ...


Some posters on Expat sites have sucessfully used hotel reciepts as proof of residence with no problem. I suspect your local INM office understands people need time to find a place to live. I wouldn´t worry about it at all. INM rules state you have 90 days to go into your local INM to put in a change of address when moving.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

UrbanMan said:


> I am planning to do exactly this. Questions:
> 
> 1) I've read you have limited time between when you enter Mexico with a pre-approved TR, and when you need to go to the local immigration office. Like maybe 30 days? What if I don't find my place to live within the 30 days, ie. I am still living in a hotel. It will a hotel in Guadalajara, and my residence (for at least my first 4 months in MX) will be somewhere in Guad, so its not like where I ultimately end up will be far removed from the hotel.
> 
> ...


For proof of residence, Mexican agencies want to see a utility bill. If the utility bills are not in your name, you can get the person whose name appears on the bill to write a letter stating that you are living in the space. Then submit the letter along with a copy of the bill as proof of residence.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

León has two, (2!) H.E.B. stores.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> León has two, (2!) H.E.B. stores.


Forgive my ignorance, but what is an H.E.B. store?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what is an H.E.B. store?


It's a Texas mega-supermarket chain.

I'm not seeing that as being any kind of solid reason to move to Leon. It's not terribly different from Mega or Chedraui.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> It's a Texas mega-supermarket chain.
> 
> I'm not seeing that as being any kind of solid reason to move to Leon. It's not terribly different from Mega or Chedraui.


I'm not from Texas, so no wonder I'd never heard of it. Not sure what Mega is either. I do most of my shopping at my local Superama and Sunday tianguis, with an occasional trip to Walmart or Soriana.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm not from Texas, so no wonder I'd never heard of it. Not sure what Mega is either. I do most of my shopping at my local Superama and Sunday tianguis, with an occasional trip to Walmart or Soriana.


Mega is the biggest (I believe) chain of gigantic supermarkets in Mexico. They bought up La Comercial, another big chain, a few years back so they are now a kind of mega-supermarket chain. They are all over CDMX, I'm surprised you don't know them. I get the impression that Superama is trying to play a Whole Foods type of role to be able to find a way to compete against the behemoth. 

Personally, I prefer shopping at local markets too, but sometimes the "convenience monster" steps up and pulls you away, much as I hate to give in to it. They just don't have Huggies diapers at the local market...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> Mega is the biggest (I believe) chain of gigantic supermarkets in Mexico. They bought up La Comercial, another big chain, a few years back so they are now a kind of mega-supermarket chain. They are all over CDMX, I'm surprised you don't know them. I get the impression that Superama is trying to play a Whole Foods type of role to be able to find a way to compete against the behemoth.
> 
> Personally, I prefer shopping at local markets too, but sometimes the "convenience monster" steps up and pulls you away, much as I hate to give in to it. They just don't have Huggies diapers at the local market...


I don't have a car and prefer to do my daily shopping at stores I can walk to, which in my case is the Superama located 4 blocks from my apartment. I've never seen a Mega in the parts of Mexico City where I hang out. After living here for 10 years, I have adjusted my eating and other habits to what I can purchase locally, without spending time and energy battling the traffic and people to shop at humongous super-stores. To each her/his own, as the saying goes.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

circle110 said:


> Mega is the biggest (I believe) chain of gigantic supermarkets in Mexico. They bought up La Comercial, another big chain, a few years back so they are now a kind of mega-supermarket chain. They are all over CDMX, I'm surprised you don't know them. I get the impression that Superama is trying to play a Whole Foods type of role to be able to find a way to compete against the behemoth.
> 
> Personally, I prefer shopping at local markets too, but sometimes the "convenience monster" steps up and pulls you away, much as I hate to give in to it. They just don't have Huggies diapers at the local market...


Actually Mexicana Comercial owned 1/2 of Costco when Costco moved into Mexico and started to built their new Mega stores. This is over 12 years ago when they started building Megas instead of Mexicana Comericials. Some Mexicana Comercials they remodeled into Megas.

In the last 5 years they have sold their 1/2 share of Costco and in the last 1 1/2 years have sold about 750 Megas to Soriana and kept around 800 to 1000 Megas. They are debt ridden from building too many Megas to fast and not doing well compared to Walmart and Soriana in most locations. A sad story of mismanagement.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

circle110 said:


> It's a Texas mega-supermarket chain.
> 
> I'm not seeing that as being any kind of solid reason to move to Leon. It's not terribly different from Mega or Chedraui.



The H.E. B. store we shopped at twice in León was fabulous. It was like being in Texas. 
Good, tender donuts. Decent panadería. Swiss cheese. Pumpernickel bread. (Packaged). Asian vegetables, and more. A great, huge deli department. A functioning pharmacy. Senior citizen baggers who'd run out to the curb (a distance!) to hail us a taxi. We wish there was an H.E.B. in Morelia.

But that said, they wouldn't be enough to cause me to move to León.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Pancho's Seafood, León. Amazing!
La Vaca Argentina, León. Better than average Argentine style steakhouse.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't have a car and prefer to do my daily shopping at stores I can walk to, which in my case is the Superama located 4 blocks from my apartment. I've never seen a Mega in the parts of Mexico City where I hang out. After living here for 10 years, I have adjusted my eating and other habits to what I can purchase locally, without spending time and energy battling the traffic and people to shop at humongous super-stores. To each her/his own, as the saying goes.


Believe me, I hear you! 
But my wife's family lives in an area of CDMX where there are literally no stores, only tiny tienditas. So, it's in a taxi we go if we have to buy anything beyond carne, tortillas, verduras típicas and comida chatarra. If you're going to take a 20+ minute ride in a taxi, you wind up going to a place where you can get it all at once. The upside is that you can get all those other tiendita type things by walking between 20 and a couple hundred yards anytime you wish. 

For my tastes, I prefer a more balanced living situation where you combine some local tienditas with stores that are more accessible. It appears that there are a plethora of places in Queretaro where you can achieve that balance, so that makes me all the more excited to make our move!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Actually Mexicana Comercial owned 1/2 of Costco when Costco moved into Mexico and started to built their new Mega stores. This is over 12 years ago when they started building Megas instead of Mexicana Comericials. Some Mexicana Comercials they remodeled into Megas.
> 
> In the last 5 years they have sold their 1/2 share of Costco and in the last 1 1/2 years have sold about 750 Megas to Soriana and kept around 800 to 1000 Megas. They are debt ridden from building too many Megas to fast and not doing well compared to Walmart and Soriana in most locations. A sad story of mismanagement.


Correction: Comercial Mexicana not Mexicana Comercial. Soriana only bought 143 Comercial Mexicanas.

21-06-2016, 1:28:28 PM

"In January of this year, Soriana closed the purchase of 143 stores Mega Comercial, Mexican Commercial Store, Alprecio and Bodega Comercial Mexicana for 39,194 million pesos with the Mexican Commercial Controller. At the moment the company was divided into two companies: Comercial Mexicana / Mega Comercial and Grupo La Comer.

When Soriana made the purchase, Comercial Mexicana / Mega Comercial remained as a subsidiary and reached an agreement to maintain the name of stores, brand identity and promotions as Julio Regalado, for two more years to achieve a transition that does not impact Both to its customers."

Comercial Mexicana vs La Comer: Diferente, pero igual - Alto Nivel


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> Believe me, I hear you!
> But my wife's family lives in an area of CDMX where there are literally no stores, only tiny tienditas. So, it's in a taxi we go if we have to buy anything beyond carne, tortillas, verduras típicas and comida chatarra. If you're going to take a 20+ minute ride in a taxi, you wind up going to a place where you can get it all at once. The upside is that you can get all those other tiendita type things by walking between 20 and a couple hundred yards anytime you wish.
> 
> For my tastes, I prefer a more balanced living situation where you combine some local tienditas with stores that are more accessible. It appears that there are a plethora of places in Queretaro where you can achieve that balance, so that makes me all the more excited to make our move!


And I hear you!

I am lucky to live in an area of Mexico City where there are little stores, restaurants, typical markets, and a Superama. I wish you luck in finding a similar neighborhood in Querétaro.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Mexicana Comercial . . .In the last 5 years they have sold their 1/2 share of Costco and in the last 1 1/2 years have sold about 750 Megas to Soriana and kept around 800 to 1000 Megas. They are debt ridden from building too many Megas to fast and not doing well compared to Walmart and Soriana in most locations. A sad story of mismanagement.


Correct me please, but I had heard that Commercial Mexicana had a cash reserve of around 2 billion usd and invested it in mortgage bonds just before the crash of 2008.


----------



## MnEHarrington (Jun 27, 2017)

We chose Leon because of a number of reasons. The cost of living as compared to Portland, OR is incredible. It is listed as a very environmentally friendly city that has a lot of culture. Those are the main reasons.




circle110 said:


> I think two years should be plenty of time for you to do all you need to do.
> 
> I saw your list of 4 finalist cities in your post in the Introduction thread. Could I ask what put Leon on that list? We lived for 5 years in Guanajuato capital and needed to make trips to Leon regularly and we couldn't wait to get out of there each time. What is it that puts Leon on your list of finalists?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

MnEHarrington said:


> We chose Leon because of a number of reasons. The cost of living as compared to Portland, OR is incredible. It is listed as a very environmentally friendly city that has a lot of culture. Those are the main reasons.


I'd research that a little more if I were you. Considering its size, I saw very little culture there compared to nearby Guanajuato or even slightly farther away San Miguel, both much smaller cities with per capita culture off the charts in comparison to Leon. Within a couple of hours, Queretaro and Morelia have far more culture and a comparable size. All of the above mentioned cities are far more beautiful architecturally as well. Leon's centro is mediocre at best and pales compared to the rest of the bajio.

One of the reasons we couldn't wait to get out is that it is a very dirty city with nasty traffic so I find it hard to believe that it is listed as being environmentally friendly. 

Cost of living is similar to the rest of the bajio, all of which is way cheaper than Portland. Honestly, I would seriously spend some time in Leon and then visit Guanajuato, Morelia and Queretaro to compare -- I think the other cities will fit your criteria much better.

I'm not a Leon hater exactly, it's a big city and has many things (mostly commercial and industrial). I'm just surprised that someone would choose to live there other than if that's where their work took them or if they had family there.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

San Luis Potosi is in my opinion the best city in the area for what the the soon to be retiree from Portland is attracted to. It´s Centro Historico is much larger and the many plazas are more spacious than Queretaro´s. The traffic is doable and the restaurants are good and plentiful.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would think of many cities I would pick before Leon.. Actually I would never pick Leon but everyone has different needs and ideas, thank Goodness..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> San Luis Potosi is in my opinion the best city in the area for what the the soon to be retiree from Portland is attracted to. It´s Centro Historico is much larger and the many plazas are more spacious than Queretaro´s. The traffic is doable and the restaurants are good and plentiful.


I agree. I could also suggest Aguascalientes as another, in some ways similar, option.

I also agree that Leon leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

The romance people have for city centers in Mexico is lost on me. We live perhaps a half hour from the zocalo in our 'city'. If it weren't that our IMSS clinica was very close, we might visit the centro 4 times a year - but only because that is where you can purchase electronic / plumbing etc supplies you can't find elsewhere. We would never live in (or near the centro). That is NOT where the bulk of the restaurants are. It is very congested with traffic. The zocalo itself - if it is not hosting a demonstration - offers street venders (with stuff we would never buy) and homeless people sleeping barefoot on the cement ground.

Even in Mexico City. How many times can you see the zocalo ? There are a few nice museums nearby, it is clean for the most part, there is a palace. I don't think you would ever want to live there.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> The romance people have for city centers in Mexico is lost on me. We live perhaps a half hour from the zocalo in our 'city'. If it weren't that our IMSS clinica was very close, we might visit the centro 4 times a year - but only because that is where you can purchase electronic / plumbing etc supplies you can't find elsewhere. We would never live in (or near the centro). That is NOT where the bulk of the restaurants are. It is very congested with traffic. The zocalo itself - if it is not hosting a demonstration - offers street venders (with stuff we would never buy) and homeless people sleeping barefoot on the cement ground.
> 
> Even in Mexico City. How many times can you see the zocalo ? There are a few nice museums nearby, it is clean for the most part, there is a palace. I don't think you would ever want to live there.


For another perspective, I live in the city center, not of Mexico City, but of the next biggest city, admittedly a big step down in size. To me the advantages of living in the center of the city are not the museums or the plazas. I only visit them when I have visitors. For me, the advantages are the proximity to theaters, stores or all kinds, several markets, all within a short walk. Also many of the bus routes in Guadalajara are radial from the center. So I can get most any place with one bus ride.

I live on a side street in a neighborhood that is quiet. There are bus routes at both corners but none go past the house. The grid locked traffic on the main streets doesn't bother me at all because I am either on foot or on one of the shared bicycles.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with both of the other suggestions here - Aguascalientes and San Luis Potosí. Both cities are far better than Leon in all ways that are meaningful to me.

I personally prefer not to live right in the city center, but yet have easy access to it for all of the benefits that TundraGreen mentions above. However, I absolutely see why someone would like to live there, especially if they didn't own a car.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> For me, the advantages are the proximity to theaters, stores or all kinds, several markets, all within a short walk. Also many of the bus routes in Guadalajara are radial from the center. So I can get most any place with one bus ride.


No bicycles here - but we have seen them used quite a bit in Mexico City. 

Was your little pinky curled up when you wrote 'theaters' ? As a kid growing up just outside NYC I used to go into to broadway very occasionally - but no theater since. (South Florida has zero culture - well except for sports )

We have been to the movies here once (in five years). Most of the movie theaters are in shopping malls. We take executive buses into Mexico City - for the airport or Reforma. Otherwise we drive - or take taxis - which are very affordable and are 'fixed-rate' (no meters).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> No bicycles here - but we have seen them used quite a bit in Mexico City.
> 
> Was your little pinky curled up when you wrote 'theaters' ? As a kid growing up just outside NYC I used to go into to broadway very occasionally - but no theater since. (South Florida has zero culture - well except for sports )
> 
> We have been to the movies here once (in five years). Most of the movie theaters are in shopping malls. We take executive buses into Mexico City - for the airport or Reforma. Otherwise we drive - or take taxis - which are very affordable and are 'fixed-rate' (no meters).


Too funny. I thought about that when I wrote it, but decided to leave it. I meant movie theaters and the occasional broadcast of NY Met Live in HD. I go the movies once or a few times a week. One movie theater is in a mall, another is a video school that shows movies, a third is run by the University of Guadalajara.

The shared bicycles here cost $365 pesos/year. I used to walk everywhere or take the bus if it was over a half hour walk. Now I walk if it is 10 minutes, take a bike for the rest.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> Too funny. I thought about that when I wrote it, but decided to leave it. I meant movie theaters and the occasional broadcast of NY Met Live in HD. I go the movies once or a few times a week. One movie theater is in a mall, another is a video school that shows movies, a third is run by the University of Guadalajara.
> 
> The shared bicycles here cost $365 pesos/year. I used to walk everywhere or take the bus if it was over a half hour walk. Now I walk if it is 10 minutes, take a bike for the rest.


We walk a ton. We start everyday with a walk - between 30-60 minutes depending. Gives us a chance to talk. In Mexico City we like to walk the length of Reforma - from the Zocalo all the way up to Polanco. 

I have been to Guadalajara once, many years ago, and don't remember much - well except for the traffic. It must be very flat - to allow bicycle riding. We live on the side of an old volcano (not very flat). Lance Armstrong could train here (if he were to still train). Ya know - we spent two years in Austin TX and lived on a very steep hill - and - Lance Armstrong really did train on our hill - honest.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> We walk a ton. We start everyday with a walk - between 30-60 minutes depending. Gives us a chance to talk. In Mexico City we like to walk the length of Reforma - from the Zocalo all the way up to Polanco.
> 
> I have been to Guadalajara once, many years ago, and don't remember much - well except for the traffic. It must be very flat - to allow bicycle riding. We live on the side of an old volcano (not very flat). Lance Armstrong could train here (if he were to still train). Ya know - we spent two years in Austin TX and lived on a very steep hill - and - Lance Armstrong really did train on our hill - honest.


I used to live in Boulder, Colorado where lots of athletes train because of the elevation. Once I mentioned to a gardener that I ran marathons. He said he was on the Brazilian national marathon team. I do run an hour every morning but I'm not competitive.

UNAM has a great set of movie theaters.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> I used to live in Boulder, Colorado where lots of athletes train because of the elevation. Once I mentioned to a gardener that I ran marathons. He said he was on the Brazilian national marathon team. I do run an hour every morning but I'm not competitive.
> 
> UNAM has a great set of movie theaters,


We have a smallish UNAM campus here. I'll have to check it out.

When you run - do you get high ? It has been a long time ago but I used to run many miles a day. I used to have to stick my fingers into my sides to get rid of the cramps. But I did get high.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> We have a smallish UNAM campus here. I'll have to check it out.
> 
> When you run - do you get high ? It has been a long time ago but I used to run many miles a day. I used to have to stick my fingers into my sides to get rid of the cramps. But I did get high.


No high. I probably don't run fast enough for that. But it does feel good afterwards; kind of like beating your head against a wall, it feels great to stop. 

The movie schedule I have seen is for the main UNAM campus in Coyacan. I don't know what they do elsewhere.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> UNAM has a great set of movie theaters.


Indeed it does. It's the Cineteca Nacional, located on the main campus in the southern part of the city. Wish it were closer to where I live, in the center of the city.

Cineteca Nacional MEXICO


----------

